# Towing requirements



## bigfink14 (Feb 28, 2013)

I currently have a 2009 Dodge ram 1500 with tow rating of 10.400# & payload rating of 1600#. I currently pull a 27' travel trailer with a GVWR of 7900#. Can I switch to a 5th wheel with the curent truck if I stay within the max axel rating?


----------



## toyzrus (Feb 28, 2013)

Where did you come up with your numbers they don't seem right for a 1500. I have a 2012 hemi and my tow is 8650 and payload is 14 something. I was towing a fifth 26' weighing 5640 and just bought a 30' which weighs 7360 and pin 1210. Make sure you have the correct numbers for your truck.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2013)

Think you will find that the truck will handle a 5th wheel of the same weight much better.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 1, 2013)

Your right Nash, but I don't agree with the numbers the poster gave either.  We had a customer the other day with a 2008 Dodge HEMI the other day, his truck was rated around 8,000.


----------



## toyzrus (Mar 1, 2013)

I hope this helps.

2009 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab - TOWING CAPACITIES & PAYLOADS 



Quad Cab 4x2 - ST 



Engine 

Trans Type 

Trans- mission 

Axle Ratio 

GVWR 

Payload 

Base Weight 

GCWR 

Max Trail 



3.7L V6 (EKG) 

A4 

42RLE (DGV) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,810 

4,863 

8,500 

3,450 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,730 

4,946 

11,500 

6,350 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,730 

4,946 

12,500 

7,350 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 
A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.21 

6,700 

1,680 

4,992 

11,000 

5,800 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 
A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,680 

4,992 

13,000 

7,800 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 
A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,680 

4,992 

14,000 

8,800 



Quad Cab 4x2 - SLT 



Engine 

Trans Type 

Trans- mission 

Axle Ratio 

GVWR 

Payload 

Base Weight 

GCWR 

Max Trail 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,660 

5,017 

11,500 

6,300 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,660 

5,017 

12,500 

7,300 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,610 

5,060 

10,500 

5,250 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,610 

5,060 

11,500 

6,250 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.21 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

11,000 

5,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

13,000 

7,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

14,000 

8,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,570 

5,106 

12,000 

6,700 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,570 

5,106 

13,000 

7,700 



Quad Cab 4x2 - LARAMIE 



Engine 

Trans Type 

Trans- mission 

Axle Ratio 

GVWR 

Payload 

Base Weight 

GCWR 

Max Trail 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.21 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

11,000 

5,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

13,000 

7,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

14,000 

8,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,570 

5,106 

12,000 

6,700 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,570 

5,106 

13,000 

7,700 



Quad Cab 4x4 - ST 



Engine 

Trans Type 

Trans- mission 

Axle Ratio 

GVWR 

Payload 

Base Weight 

GCWR 

Max Trail 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,470 

5,200 

11,500 

6,100 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,470 

5,200 

12,500 

7,100 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,430 

5,246 

13,000 

7,550 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,430 

5,246 

14,000 

8,550 



Quad Cab 4x4 - SLT 



Engine 

Trans Type 

Trans- mission 

Axle Ratio 

GVWR 

Payload 

Base Weight 

GCWR 

Max Trail 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,400 

5,271 

11,500 

6,050 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,400 

5,271 

12,500 

7,050 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,360 

5,314 

10,500 

5,000 



4.7L V8 (EVE) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,360 

5,314 

11,500 

6,000 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,360 

5,317 

13,000 

7,500 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,360 

5,317 

14,000 

8,500 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,320 

5,360 

12,000 

6,450 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,320 

5,360 

13,000 

7,450 



Quad Cab 4x4 - LARAMIE 



Engine 

Trans Type 

Trans- mission 

Axle Ratio 

GVWR 

Payload 

Base Weight 

GCWR 

Max Trail 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

13,000 

7,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,610 

5,063 

14,000 

8,750 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.55 

6,700 

1,570 

5,106 

12,000 

6,700 



5.7L V8 (EZD) 

A5 

545RFE (DGQ) 

3.92 

6,700 

1,570 

5,106 

13,000 

7,700 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Read more: http://www.trucktrend.com/features/...uad_cab_tech_specs/viewall.html#ixzz2MJoL76kg


----------



## bigfink14 (Mar 4, 2013)

bigfink14;82950 said:
			
		

> I currently have a 2009 Dodge ram 1500 with tow rating of 10.400# & payload rating of 1600#. I currently pull a 27' travel trailer with a GVWR of 7900#. Can I switch to a 5th wheel with the curent truck if I stay within the max axel rating?






Ok just checked the Dodge web site, towing capacity is 9100# & payload is 14.000. The booklet I got with the truck with tow package had those larger numbers.


----------



## bigfink14 (Mar 4, 2013)

I checked the Dodge web site & found out my tow max is 9100#. Apparently I had bum info from a towing package book that came with the truck.


----------



## toyzrus (Mar 4, 2013)

No problem, Now all you need to do is find your fifth, install your hitch and hit the road. You will not beleive the differance towing a fifth vs your tt.


----------

